# Abyss Vibe



## Dirty_Boogie (Dec 12, 2019)

Hi Fellow Tone Chasers,

Been a while since I've posted anything new here.  Most of what I've built over the past 6-12 months has been vero-based, other than an occasional PCB.  I had originally built the Earthquaker Devices The Depths optical vibe on vero - one of my first builds, and loved it.  Definitely a very challenging build for when I was a newbie. Over the past few months, it started acting flaky, and after a few repairs, decided to rebuild it with the PedalPCB Abyss board.  It's fun to look at your old builds, and see how far you've come - my soldering was atrocious then!  But, it gave me lots of good "vibes" while it worked!  

Anyway, here's my "version 2.0" (with a few salvaged parts from ver 1.0), with a new enclosure and artwork...


----------



## Gordo (Dec 12, 2019)

Damn!!


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 12, 2019)

Tight!


----------



## Barry (Dec 12, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## phi1 (Dec 12, 2019)

That looks really cool. Water slide, I assume? I love how the colors are translucent to see the metal underneath.


----------

